# Neat accessory that I use on my Colchester.



## tarawa (May 23, 2013)

My eyes aren't what they used to be and reading the dials on my lathe is getting harder.  I always find myself using a magnetic mounted dial indicator as a "cheater" when turning something.  I found out that I had a mill vise stop that doubles as an indicator holder on my Colchester lathe.  I think it would work on any lathe that has t-slots.  Attached is a picture from the web of a similar device.  I will post a picture of mine on my lathe soon.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 23, 2013)

Where does this attach?  


Bernie


----------



## tarawa (May 23, 2013)

My Colchester Triumph carriage has t-slots both in front and in back of the cross slide.


----------



## tarawa (May 23, 2013)

Here are some pics of the set up.


----------

